# Decoy trailer lights



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

How do you guys power, and set up your lights on your decoy trailers?
Pic's would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

use the search feature, there is a few good threads on here from years past regarding trailer lights.


----------



## SDSNOWS (Apr 4, 2014)

This is what the inside of our trailer lights from outside look like. You can buy these LED light strips in 10 foot rolls on ebay for cheap!!!!! Just ground them to the top of your trailer cross members and run a hot wire from your existing light, then they will run off the interior switch, they use very little battery and light it up like crazy!! in my opinion this is the way to go!  :thumb:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

That is sweet  It looks like a great setup. Thanks for the pic helped a lot. :thumb:


----------

